
Marry Your Passion and Divorce The Rest - Sam_Odio
http://mindpetals.com/blog/2007/04/marry-your-passion-and-divorce-the-rest/
======
A-Merchant
You know, I've realized that many great people are great at things they
started when they were young.

I think that's because, growing up, you often stumble across what you're
passionate in at a young age.

So - are you working on you're passion?

------
A-Merchant
(deleted)

